# A Gift from the Ghost



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man ghost0311/8541 sent me a very cool mangrove natural the other day and I wanted to do a video to say thanks. I hesitated on doing one because he sent some long bands (Theraband Black, I think) and I was having a little trouble hitting anything with the extended draw. Then I saw the video that the Cedar Key crew posted the other day and got a hint on how to do it. In the vid Ghost is shown shooting and I noticed that when he shoots he seems to anchor and then just draw straight back a few inches from there.

I started trying that style last night and had pretty good luck with it so I thought I'd try it out on video. Aside from needing four shots to hit one of the cans it went pretty well  this is about the best floating-anchor shooting I've ever done and I'm going to keep after it.

Thanks, man!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking slingshot. Keep after that extended draw!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's good shooting for just starting the floating anchor. I think that once you get used to it, you will like that you can use lighter bands for cutting cards and be able to shoot longer without getting as tired.

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Were those really small flechetes or were you actually shooting round ammo? lol


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Good shooting. I am also trying to extend my draw. I just started to draw as far as possible with an anchor, and occasionally farther and I just started shooting half butterfly. And I'm not half bad. Don't give up!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hey i am glad you like it Mj.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Were those really small flechetes or were you actually shooting round ammo? lol


Very small, blunt, tail-less spherical flechettes that I've been developing.

Not ready to go public with it, brah B)


----------

